# Ford 1510 PLEASE HELP



## dylanmcrae (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey I found a Ford 1510 on Craigslist. The guy wants to trade for a zero turn mower which I have I really like his tractor but he told me this in an email. " I've been told two diffrent things. *First that it would need a new engine costing around $1800. Second that you could weld a plate over the hole costing very little. The hole is to the right of the oil filter and is about the size of a golfball. This was my grandfathers tractor. After he passed my grandmother took it to a local repair shop and spent a ton of money on it. Second time I cut her grass with it a ball bearing shot out where the hole is." Do you guys think that I could just weld a plate over it or that it needs a new engine? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

my father bought a 1510 tractor new in 1988. At 500 hrs of use the number 2 connecting rod broke and punched a hole in the block in this same place. He found out that Ford had issued a tech. service warning that almost 2000 engines had been made with bad rods. Ford only covered replacing the shortblock but not the labor. This is not a common engine and replacing it will not be cheap. Patching a hole on a tractor engine block is not a good idea as the patch usually does not last long and more importantly the block is a structural part of the tractor.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Dylan,
My advise (take it or leave it) is steer well away from the thing.
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------

